# Too much crema?!



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

I've just replaced my 4 year old Gaggia Evolution as it was on it's last legs with a Gaggia classic and an Iberital MC2 grinder-standard stuff eh!

Grinder arrived today and I've been experimenting. I've got to the point where I'm getting about 1oz in each shot glass at about 25 seconds but there seems to be a ridiculous amount of crema! I have a couple of questions-am i better off replacing the pressurised PF, and can I just replace the basket part with a standard one? And is the shot measured at the top of the liquid or the top of the crema? Sorry if these are silly questions!

The coffee is Brazilian espresso supplied with the grinder by happydonkey. I also received some Italian beans and 2 shot glasses! Nice surprise!

The double shot was a little coarse, also the crema looks a little light. Any tips welcome!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There is a chunk of robusta in that blend....hence the hefty crema. Maybe tighten the grind a tad just to see, but of course just do what tastes best to you.


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. There was just as much crema at a finer grind! How effective is the pressurised basket, is it just a gimmik?

The shots above actually look like the espresso you get in Morocco!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah do what tastes best!

If I were you though id replace the pressurised basket for a normal one, should give you a bit more control over the shot.


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I have some practicing to do after getting used to a less capable machine.

Can I keep my handle and just do away with the basket and plastic valve for one of these? http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/PART3507.html

Another Q!- Note the 2 shots are different amounts, I presume that's a tamping error?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

NickZaskar said:


> Yeah I have some practicing to do after getting used to a less capable machine.
> 
> Can I keep my handle and just do away with the basket and plastic valve for one of these? http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/PART3507.html
> 
> Another Q!- Note the 2 shots are different amounts, I presume that's a tamping error?


Could be a tamping error or machine isn't quite level.

Judging by the colour of your crema (too light), your shot looks to be under-extracted. You possibly have ground too coarse. The pressurised basket will slow the shot down, although still a bit too fast IMO. A normal basket will allow you to see if you have the grind right as you should be getting under twice the amount of coffee to grounds by weight e.g. 18g in 30g out in around 30 seconds. If you don't have scales, I would expect to get approx half the amount you have in the pictures. Also, get some scales (~£5 on ebay)









The basket you have linked to will definitely be an improvement and yes just replace for the current basket and black plastic valve.


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation tribs. I thought it was too light and to be honest, not very tasty!

I read everywhere 14g, 1oz, 22-25 seconds, you say 18g, 30 seconds. I do have scales and was doing 14g but the basket looked quite empty! I did do a finer grind and looked darker in around 30 secs, but thought it was too slow. I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

14g in? seems a little light to me, for a double try 15.5g as a starting point.


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Me too, I used to use 2 scoops on the Gaggia evolution. 14g didn't seem a lot in the basket. Here is where I got 14g from http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/dosegrinders.html


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

NickZaskar said:


> Thanks for the confirmation tribs. I thought it was too light and to be honest, not very tasty!
> 
> I read everywhere 14g, 1oz, 22-25 seconds, you say 18g, 30 seconds. I do have scales and was doing 14g but the basket looked quite empty! I did do a finer grind and looked darker in around 30 secs, but thought it was too slow. I will try again tomorrow!


14g > 1oz, 22-25secs is probably fine but don't you have 2 x 1oz?

18g was just an example. I used 18g because I use a 18 VST basket that is specifically designed for that dose. The standard gaggia's are probably meant to be used with 14g which is the traditional double dose. Try and use one glass and weigh the amount you get out. Aim for around 1.6 times the weight of the dose. Anything above 22secs should be ok. Whatever you find tastes best.


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe I'm getting confused, the way I thought it meant was single shot=1oz so double shot=2oz which is why I did 2 x 1oz from the double spout?


----------

